# New to me Stanley #46



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I received this Stanley as a gift from a very good friend this after noon. It came in the original box, has the directions and all the cutters in a wooding carrying case. This plane and blades have never been used and is in almost new shape, the handle has some missing finish but not to noticeable. I am like a kid at Christmas. I think Mike ( My friend who gave me the plane) is a member here also. Anyone have a date on this plane?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

And more pictures.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I can't help you with the date but did want to let you know that you suck! That's a gorgeous piece of old Stanley right there. This Mike must be one heck of a friend. That looks like it's in such good condition. A complete 46. Lucky dog.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks, Mike is one heck of a friend, I was totally surprised. I had to hold the plane again this morning, it still doesn't feel real.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice indeed, I need friends like that! :laughing: Here is a type study to determine age:

http://www.tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/stanley/comb-planes/46types/46types.htm


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Jim
What a wonderful gift to someone who knows the gift of giving.
Keep us posted on this one, Buddy.
I'd love to see pics of you in action with it.
Tom


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Me to-----Mike------


----------



## Greg in Maryland (Jan 6, 2011)

Total guess here -- Type 10 to 12 fro 1905 to 1942. This is completely based on the type study Firemedic provided. I did not stay in a Holiday Inn last night so who knows the accuracy of this guess?

Very nice gift indeed!

Greg


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Greg in Maryland said:


> Total guess here -- Type 10 to 12 fro 1905 to 1942. This is completely based on the type study Firemedic provided. I did not stay in a Holiday Inn last night so who knows the accuracy of this guess?
> 
> Very nice gift indeed!
> 
> Greg


The box ( corrugated) and the printing make be think it is from the 1940's

Wouldn't an older one be in a paste board box?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice plane, even nicer to be a gift. Your lucky day. :thumbsup:

Definitely want to see some action pictures. Please. :icon_smile:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

mikeswoods said:


> The box ( corrugated) and the printing make be think it is from the 1940's
> 
> Wouldn't an older one be in a paste board box?


Mike, and I are mods on the sister forum of Woodworking Talk (Diychat), and have been good friends for a while now. Mike is one heck of a guy and a great friend, thanks again Mike, I can't thank you enough.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

When I spotted that down in a lonely basement I could just make out the words " Jims New Plane'
on the side of the box---all I did was send it home where it belonged----

Enjoy it----and post some more pictures!!!!


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

it doesn't get much better than this!!


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)




----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

I think that the original box was junk, so the dealer stapled the end flap onto a corrugated box===

I borrowed the above picture from someplace on Google==


----------

